# sks before and after pics



## leftfordead88

tell me whatcha think


----------



## FatRap007

now that looks slick great job on the mods just a question but did it cost alot of money to do the upgrades ? looks like a good gun to keep under my pillow ;}


----------



## H2O Mellon

That looks real nice, but let me ask a question: 

Was this just a "for fun" project or is this going to be a home defense type weapon? The reason that I ask is that you have a regular scope on it but also a tactical flashlight and the tactical foregrip then a tripod. If this is going to be a gun that you grab for home protection, not sure the scope is going to help out a ton and maybe go with a holo scope and if it's going to be a pure shooter the tactical light and forearm may not be needed. I did a similar build w/ a Mini 14 then after wards I was wondering why I put the tactical package on a Mini 14 ranch rifle that had a scope.

Your SKS looks great though and any of us would be proud to have it. Great job! A+

A true zombie slayer!


----------



## leftfordead88

it didnt cost too much for all the accys , i got some good deals at bill goodmans, and h20 the gun was mainly just a fun project, a gun to take to the range and shoot and have a good time with. thats the reason for the scope and bipod.. but at the same time something that i can pick up in the middle of the night if needed with the tac light an all.


----------



## jeffmo

what is the scope and mount setup?


----------



## pj4wd

Looks sweet..Nice job..


----------



## chardhead

I do not have a gun like this but it looks like the scope is too far back. I like the option of using the forward rail mount for a longer eye relief. A scout type plinker. Just a thought. Have fun with it.


----------



## creekcrawler

Is that scope far enough behind the receiver?
Those shells eject straight up, y'know.

Always looks good dressed in black.
I like the 20 round perm clip with strip feeders though - the big banana clips seem to get in the way.

Not my actual gun, but here's what mine looks like -


----------



## creekcrawler

Is that scope far enough behind the receiver?
Those shells eject straight up, y'know.

Always looks good dressed in black.
I like the 20 round perm clip with strip feeders though - the big banana clips seem to get in the way.

Not my actual gun, but here's what mine looks like -


----------



## leftfordead88

I just threw on a bushnell scope and relplaced the RC with a tac rail instead of a normal scope mount with set rings . So I can put on a scope or switch to a holo sight without having to replace the whole reciever cover. But creekcrawler I haven't shot it Yet and I didn't even think about the shell ejection . It would be in the way for sure. So maybe a holographic sight would be a better fit for the style anyways. Thanks everyone for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## creekcrawler

> It would be in the way for sure.


Glad you caught that - no sense ruining a good scope.


----------



## jeffmo

that's why i asked.i just wasn't sure if it had some sort of shell deflector to allow the longer scope.i'd love a better,more powerful scope on mine but haven't ran across a good setup.


----------



## leftfordead88

creekcrawler and jeffmo, love the sets ups ya got there, and jeffmo, love the paint job on that. or is it not paint? either way the detail looks great


----------



## jeffmo

it's a paint job called snakeskin camo.pretty easy to do.


----------



## allwayzfishin

anyone intrested in a russian model with original stock,bayanet,fiber-force stock,10 and 20 rnd mags? pm me for email address.


----------



## ezbite

they do make a shell deflector. www.cheaperthandirt.com might have them


----------



## Big Bones

Nice Gun!!!!, I would definitely put a reflex/ holo scope on it....they are great


----------



## FSHNERIE

Nice job on guns....


----------

